# ???Woma Python Localities???



## concussed_weero (Dec 22, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has an idea on the locality of 2 of my Woma pythons.. I wasn't given a locality when I got them as the guy didn't know about the male and is not friends with the guy he got the female from anymore.. It's a long shot but worth a try as I would really like to have an idea, cheers  

The Female:
















The male:


----------



## Peckoltia (Dec 22, 2015)

Short answer you will never know. Anything anyone tells you will be a guess. 

Enjoy them for what they are localityless woma pythons.

Nice snakes though.


----------

